# Anyone interested in buying a computer custom built to your needs?



## custombuiltcomputers (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## custombuiltcomputers (Jul 2, 2004)

I was wondering if any1 on this website would be interested in buying a custom built computer. i can build it to fit your needs with anything. email me at thomasisonline@msn.com if your interested.


----------



## DeerParkWater (Jul 7, 2004)

....You should give an example of a computer and its price.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 9, 2004)

Or better yet, like me, gimme a budget and ill spec a system.


----------



## Sophocles (Jul 9, 2004)

Look folks all you have to do is surf the net a little, read a little, and then take the dive. Building a computer is not as hard as one might think. Just tell us what you want to spend and what your purpose is and we can guide you from there.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 9, 2004)

> Look folks all you have to do is surf the net a little, read a little, and then take the dive. Building a computer is not as hard as one might think


Yep!


----------

